# repower 1641



## thodx020 (Aug 22, 2010)

I just repowered a 1995 1641 with a 18hp briggs and the new engine doesnt have all the proper motor covers .Do the muffler shields needed to be in place to keep the plastic hood and side covers from melting or discoloring. If so can the 16hp covers fit the 18 hp?


----------



## IH farm boy (Aug 29, 2010)

for the most part it should unless one engine is overhaed vale and one isnt , i would definetly put them on , keeps more of the heat away from the engine they run cooler


----------

